# Conectar PC a equipo valvular.



## deseo1802 (Dic 3, 2018)

Hola, tengo un amplificador a valvulas conectado al PC, en el amplificador tiene tres tomas de entrada:
aux phone y cd  ¿Es indiferente donde lo conecte?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2018)

Si , es lo mismo , prueba aux y CD y usa la que mejor suene a tu gusto.

Phone es auriculares , es una salida


----------



## deseo1802 (Dic 3, 2018)

perdon es tape no phone


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2018)

No sera Aux, Phone y CD?, Phone no es auricular es fono


----------



## deseo1802 (Dic 3, 2018)

es tape cd  aux
llevo poco tiempo en las valvulas y es impresionante xd el sonido
lo he puest en cd mejor no lo he tocado mucho por que la verdad me da miedo parece que una valvula valla a explotar xd


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2018)

Podés probar con todas las entradas , nada se romperá.

Phone toda la vida ha sido teléfono , el equivalente a auricular.

Phono ya es otra cosa . . .


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2018)

Si, pero, ni siquiera era eso, era "Tape"!!!, nada que ver...................
Por otro lado la salida de audio de la PC es demasiado para cualquiera de esas entradas, ya que debe estar entre 2 y 3V y áun es demasiado para la de CD, la de Tape es de más bajo nivel, por lo que si le da volumen al máximo dañara el parlante y se pondran rojas las válvulas, deberia hacer un atenuador 3:1 por lo menos
En el caso de Tape seguro que no es lineal si no que responde a la ecualización NAAB


----------



## deseo1802 (Dic 4, 2018)

entonces lo puedo conectar directamente?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2018)

Leist lo que puse?, subiendo el volumen de a poco evitando que sature es demasiada señal, como ya lo exprese necesitas adaptar los niveles de tensión en una relación 3:1


----------



## deseo1802 (Dic 4, 2018)

y como lo hago
que hay que ponerle?
la sañida del pc es analogica


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2018)

deseo1802 dijo:


> y como lo hago
> *Q*ue hay que ponerle?


¿ Que hay que ponerle a que cosa ?

Ya te explicaron como adaptar los niveles de señal 


> *L*a sa*L*ida del pc es analogica


La salida de audio del PC es analógica igual que la entrada del equipo valvular.


----------



## analogico (Dic 5, 2018)

phono es para conectar el tocadiscos, esa no

 asi que es una de las otras 2


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2018)

Proba una de estas opciones entre tu PC y tu amplificador


----------

